# Time to rebuild my GT275 engine



## Crallscars (Jun 14, 2010)

I was out Saturday on my wife's GT275 when I heard a bang and a fire ball from the exhaust. 
I was unable to restart the motor and found there was no compression. A little more investigation, and I found a broken valve spring.

This engine uses some oil, is it time to replace the rings and valve stem seals or is it common to have valve guide wear and have to replace the head?

I haven't looked yet, How do you gain access to the bottom of the rod?


----------

